# goat lovers for sure!



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I have been in California this week. (Not close enough to get a kid from Toth ....dang it!!!!.....) and came across this little fruit stand that had some fun goatie housing! Yes, I bought some fruit and visited the little cuties. It sure was fun and I thought I would share the set up with you all. These are the pictures I took with my phone. I'll add some better ones as soon as I figure out how to get them off my camera! ha!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is cool and scary at the same time. I'd be terrified of a goat falling off but I bet they love it!


----------



## Ninja Goats (Sep 6, 2011)

That is so cool. I love how there's a goat lying on each pillar!


----------



## HarleyBear (Aug 31, 2012)

That is amazing! Where in California is this?


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Wow, that is cool and scary at the same time. I'd be terrified of a goat falling off but I bet they love it!


Exactly my thoughts!!!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

That is exactly my thought too. My son looked out the window and said "Wow, Mom look at those goats on their towers!". It was somewhere just inland of Ventura Harbour. Sorry, don't know exactly where I was.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

There's a farmer with a similar, but MUCH simpler set up here on SE TN. We see it when the Scouts go to his cornfield maze each fall. I always wonder how they construct the things.

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------

